# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Lind femija me dy koke

## HoteL-MadriD

Nene 22 vjecare. Femija eshte ne gjendje te shendoshe dhe pervec se ka koken cift organet tjera i ka tek. /

Peshon 5.5 kg kurse sapo eshte publikuar lajmi per kete femije policia ka rrethekuar spitalin pasi numri i njerezve kureshtar te mbledhur per te shikuar femijen ka kaluar shifren 100.000.

Zoti eshte i madh, Duhet pranuar ashtu si është pasi është krijesë e tij .....

PS: Me falni Mod po s`dita ku ta hap kete teme.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Ka diku 10 dite kjo ndodhi. Ky femije ka mbijetuar vetem 24 ore. Ngjarja ka ndodhur ne Indi. 

Elna.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Aktualitet Shoqerore.
Holy Christ....

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*shyqyr qe nuk ndodhin te gjitha ne Elbasan.....*

----------


## [Neo]

> Nene 22 vjecare. Femija eshte ne gjendje te shendoshe dhe pervec se ka koken cift organet tjera i ka tek. /
> 
> Peshon 5.5 kg kurse sapo eshte publikuar lajmi per kete femije policia ka rrethekuar spitalin pasi numri i njerezve kureshtar te mbledhur per te shikuar femijen ka kaluar shifren 100.000.
> 
> Zoti eshte i madh, Duhet pranuar ashtu si është pasi është krijesë e tij .....
> 
> PS: Me falni Mod po s`dita ku ta hap kete teme.


pik e zez per vellezerit siamez dhe motrat siameze kisha degjuar por per femije me dy koka nuk kisha degjuar megjithese keto jane pasojat e veprimeve tona jane mutacionet qe ndodhin ne gene kur femijet jane ende ne fetus dhe keto mutacione vijne se pasoje e ndryshimit te ambientit ku neve jetojme dhe kete gje e kemi ndryshuar neve me mikrobet dhe viruset e reja qe krijojne shoqerite e kerkimeve vec per qellime fitimi dhe kjo nuk eshte nje gje e mire

----------


## King_Arthur

> *shyqyr qe nuk ndodhin te gjitha ne Elbasan.....*


pse moj ti te gjitha ne elbasan do ndodhin boll kane ndodhur deri tani . :buzeqeshje: 

vici me dy koka 
gjeli qe ben veze  :ngerdheshje: 
femija me koke ujku

----------


## FierAkja143

ca nuk po na shikojn syt

po kur them un qe e kemi flamurin te frikshem vetem te huajt bien dakort me mua  :perqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Ka diku 10 dite kjo ndodhi. Ky femije ka mbijetuar vetem 24 ore. Ngjarja ka ndodhur ne Indi. 
> 
> Elna.


Shife mire ne foto, si 24 oresh te duket ai ty? Ai qenka si 18 vjec.

Dy koka, i frikshem.

----------


## BaBa

_e paska pas tjatin shqiptar ai me dy koka si shqiponja jone qe ja marsha tkeqen_ 


PS: po pse vdiq nga se?! cne kaq pak 24 ore jete?!!!!!!

----------


## mia@

Nuk eshte hera e pare qe ndodh .Kam pare nje emision qe fliste per keto raste.Keta femije nuk rrojne.Jane bere perpjekje per ta shkeputur ''femijen parazit'' ,keshtu e qujne koken e dyte,por pa rezultat.Rasti i fundit kishte ndodhur ne Algjeri.Nje nene lindi dy binjake dhe nje nga ato ishte me dy koka .Nga viti i dyte apo i trete i jetes u munduan ti ndanin ,por vajza nuk e pati te gjate vdiq pas disa muajsh pas operacionit .

----------

